# Vegas Pro 11 - Black screen preview / render



## Sellord (Oct 28, 2011)

For some reason the preview screen just decided to black recently and its so frustating. I know this is an extremely common problem and have therefore researched for possible solutions, however none of them seem to be a definite solution.

I have:
-Made sure video track is not on mute
-Unticked "closee media files when not the active application"
-Changed all clips to "disable resample"
-Unticked "scale video to fit preview window"
-Remade the project in case the old one was just corrupted

But nothing seems to work. The weird thing is that some of this suggested solutions worked only for a few seconds and then the preview screen turned black again.
I dont know what I'm doing wrong this time that I haven't in older projects, the only considerable difference is that in this case, I'm getting my video clips from several different folder locations.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

check your version of Quicktime - if it has not been updated in a while you may need to get the latest version, if it has been updated very recently you may need to roll it back to an earlier version - many video editing packages use Quicktime for preview and other purposes and if the version is not compatible you can have problems


----------



## Sellord (Oct 28, 2011)

Just downgroaded from 7.7.2 to 7.7.1 but nothing has changed. In any case, this video pretty much explains my problem accurately and it all seems that my machine / sony vegas, just cannot handle more than a certain number of clips:

Sony Vegas Black and Green Preview Window Crashes with Canon Mov Files - YouTube

Specs:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yep - could well be that - I don't use Vegas (I use Premiere Pro) so are not particularly up to date with issues regarding it


----------

